# Need Help Please



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome to AT!

ACRONYMS

AT – Archery Talk.

A2A - Axle to Axle.

Admin - Archery Talk Administrator.

A.M.O. - (Archery Manufacturing Organization) and I.B.O. (International Bowhunters Association) both have a method for testing arrow speed from bows and although they are different both can be used to compare equipment for relative speed. Both of the speed testing standards use a constant drawlength, arrow weight and bow weight to test bowspeed. These are the way the two differ.

A.M.O. - Under this standard the bow being tested will have a maximum pull weight of 60lbs. The arrow will have a grain weight of 540(9 grains of arrow weight per pound of bow weight). The draw length will be set at 30 inches. The chronograph used for measuring the speed will be placed at point blank range for testing.

I.B.O. - Under this standard the bow being tested will have a maximum pull weight of 70lbs. The arrow will have a grain weight of 350(5 grains of arrow weight per pound of bow weight). The draw length will be set at 30 inches. The chronograph used for measuring the speed will be placed at point blank range for testing.

ATA - Axle to Axle.

BH - Bowhunting and Bowhunter's showcase.

BH – Broadhead.

BH – Bowhunting.

BH - Brace Height.

BRB - Be Right Back.

BT - Backtension or Bowtech.

Bump - This is posted on a thread to bring the thread to the top of that particular forum's first page. Similar to TTT.

CIA - Central Intelligence Agency.

CONUS - as is $625 TYD conus. To Your Door in the Continental United States.

DL - Draw Length.

DW - Draw Weight.

FAQ - Frequently Asked Questions.

F/S - For Sale.

F/T - For Trade.

Funsuckers - some people who like to suck all the fun out of the air.

FWIW - For What It's Worth.

FX - Federal Express.

FYI – For Your Information.

GenPop - General Archery Discussion forum.

GPI - Grains Per Inch.

GR – Grain.

HB - Hurry Back.

IDK - I Don't Know.

IMHO - In My Honest (or Humble) Opinion.

IMO - In My Opinion.

JK - Just Kidding.

KE - Kinetic Energy.

LH - Left Hand.

LH - Left Helical.

LOL - Laugh Out Loud.

LOL - Lots Of Laughs.

MO - Money Order.

Mod - Forum moderator. Moderators oversee specific forums. They generally have the ability to edit and delete posts, move threads, and perform other manipulations.

MV – Mutantville a former fun place. Jumpy's Junkyard is now the place.

NIB - New In Box.

OMG - Oh My God.

OPP - Other People's Property.

PM - Private Message.

PMI - Private Mortgage Insurance.

PP - Paypal.

RH - Right Hand.

RH - Right Helical.

ROFLMBO - Rolling On Floor Laughing My Butt Off.

SPF - Sold Pending Funds.

SPP - Sold Pending Payment.

Sticky - a notice at the top of a forum's page that stays there and doesn't rotate down the page.

Time out - You're in trouuuuuble!

TMD - To My Door (includes shipping).

TMI - To Much Information.

TTT - To The Top, similar to bump. This is posted on a thread to bring the thread to the top of that particular forum's first page.

TY - Thank You.

TYD - To Your Door (includes shipping).

UPS - United Parcel Service.

USPS - United States Postal Service.

WB - Welcome Back.

WTB - Wanted To Buy.

WTS - Wanted To Sell.

WTT - Wanted To Trade.


----------



## jhulsey (May 2, 2010)

Very helpful. Thanks a lot


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  Good post Lee!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## hoytjw (Jun 15, 2010)

hey i', new to this sight to, how do you start a new thread


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

hoytjw said:


> hey i', new to this sight to, how do you start a new thread


Near the top of every forum is a button that says "New Thread", simply click it, enter a title, and type your message.

But, "please", be sure you select the correct forum for the topic you wish to discuss. :wink:

BTW: Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jhulsey. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## baconjuice (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, i had no idea there were so many many abbreviations, looks like I have a lot to learn.


----------



## b.dale13 (Dec 27, 2020)

This was super helpful, thanks everyone!


----------



## Brittniecurley (Nov 13, 2020)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> ACRONYMS
> 
> ...


That was really helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Mo9090 (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for all of those acronym definitions. I’ve seen a lot and that was even more.


----------



## Tysonr22 (Apr 6, 2018)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> ACRONYMS
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Acb0020 (May 28, 2020)

Helpful thanks


----------



## Cutstavo (Jul 5, 2020)

How do I get the"right" to send a PM? I found a sweet bow in the classifieds.


----------



## Cutstavo (Jul 5, 2020)

Dang, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Archers helping archers, brother.


----------



## specialistonfire (Nov 6, 2021)

I joined archery talk in 2010 and have done a lot of buying and selling and now after being away from archery for a few years it won’t allow me to comment on a post when I find something I want to buy and it’s made me lose out on a couple items so far, how do I get my connecting capabilities back??? Thanksgiving in advance


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

specialistonfire said:


> I joined archery talk in 2010 and have done a lot of buying and selling and now after being away from archery for a few years it won’t allow me to comment on a post when I find something I want to buy and it’s made me lose out on a couple items so far, how do I get my connecting capabilities back??? Thanksgiving in advance


How about reading the Forum rules which are posted all over the website.


----------



## specialistonfire (Nov 6, 2021)

H. R. Pearson said:


> How about reading the Forum rules which are posted all over the website.


I have read them there sport


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

The you know that You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained. Your status shows you joined 2 months ago, so you need the posts.


----------



## dirtydelta225 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## HairyAmerican (Oct 21, 2021)

This is helpful


----------



## Silentturtle (Dec 26, 2021)

Those are really helpful, thanks!


----------



## Sreeves2 (Dec 28, 2021)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> ACRONYMS
> 
> ...


As a new member this is so helpful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rob999archer (Dec 26, 2021)

jhulsey said:


> I am new to the whole forum thing and could use a little help on some of the abreviations commonly used. For example : "bump", "ttt" etc. Thanks in advance


I had the same problem, had to Google these meanings


----------



## DGotto5 (Nov 2, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikelavoie51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## specialistonfire (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks for your help


----------



## SWFLES (12 mo ago)

This was helpful, thanks!


----------



## SWFLES (12 mo ago)

How many posts do you need in order to be able to comment on a marketplace thread?


----------



## timothyknighton (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Eddie708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## @kehy (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## rudolphred (8 mo ago)

I believe you need 20 posts.


----------

